# What's Your Stance on Music?



## JMain (Jun 20, 2011)

The tunes of these past generations come just like cannabis... an ever growing variety of taste, emotion, and atmosphere. A complete spectrum, a natural way to harness the full capability of one of your less important senses.
When I hear the unfamiliar beat of somebody's music trailing a wanna-be tricked out Grand-Am, I don't discriminate based on the conflict of my interests vs. whomever may be blaring that mainstream noise... I mean, who am I to not only label somebody on their choice of music, but also to think that I have the superior advantage and knowledge when they could be thinking the exact... same... thing.... 

I've been called a faggot because i enjoy listening to Coldplay,
I've been told I have no taste because I listen to U2
I've been called a Juggalo because I was caught with ICP on my iPod
I've been labeled a 'Wangsta' when i would listen to Lil' Wayne or SPM
I've been called emo for being at a friends house, in which HE was playing good charlotte (dunno that band)
---Ha, but it's all good, in my opinion, if a certain type of music keeps a certain persons head up and entertained, then why the hell not accept the fact that you are not forced to listen to his/her choice of music, regardless if you hear it or not. No matter how much you hate their choice of tunes, they will continue to listen to whatever they want, so why judge? Instead of wasting your time dissin their interests, how 'bout we just not give a shit? How bout we turn down the hate, and turn up the volume, and have ourselves a session?  
Just my belief ig, how bout yours?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

I like what i like  I don't think it goes any further than that.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah music is music...i listen to all sorts of shit depending on my mood

fuck people who hate on music choices


----------



## malicifice (Jun 20, 2011)

I can't stand crap, I mean rap. My wife loves that shit. I like heavy metal the good stuff like Dave Matthews band and bare naked ladies. 
Ok seriously I only really like heavy shit. Danzig, dimmu borgir, moi dix mois. A lot of folks hate it. So what I got mine you got yours, just don't expect me to play yours in my car if your getting a ride.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

malicifice said:


> I can't stand crap, I mean rap. My wife loves that shit. I like heavy metal the good stuff like Dave Matthews band and bare naked ladies.
> Ok seriously I only really like heavy shit. Danzig, dimmu borgir, moi dix mois. A lot of folks hate it. So what I got mine you got yours, just don't expect me to play yours in my car if your getting a ride.


I'll take the first moment to say bahahahahahahaha, that has to be one of my all time fav lil clips from TPB  shmack! gross but lolol

You also hit the nail right on the head in that last point. If you don't like it, well god gave you fucking legs alright... ominously motioning GTFOOMC!


----------



## BendBrewer (Jun 20, 2011)

My stance on music is that most of it is crap. That crap sells and that crap isn't going anywhere. It's here to stay and nobody can do a thing about it.

I don't judge a person by what music they listen to but it might determine how often I visit. Most of the time, I would just rather have silence. When Eminem leads in CD sales for the year, I'll take the silence any day of the week.


----------



## malicifice (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol thanks man. I just busted up thinking about that scene.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

[youtube]4vwICUhGz78[/youtube]

Don't think, do  full respect to that mans gut  "i want store bought mr lahey"


----------



## sniffer (Jun 20, 2011)

everybody knows all the good music ended in the 70`s


----------



## TheGreenThumber (Jun 20, 2011)

sniffer said:


> everybody knows all the good music ended in the 70`s


 This is so wrong.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone heard any of Matt and Trey's new musical? Touch to innaprpriate to send my dear mother but fuck if some of the lyrics don't have me gaggin for air


----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 20, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Anyone heard any of Matt and Trey's new musical? Touch to innaprpriate to send my dear mother but fuck if some of the lyrics don't have me gaggin for air


You mean the Book of Mormon musical? I hear it's brilliant. The Mormons aren't too thrilled with it but.. oh well. Can't please everyone.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

That's the one, got a copy last night but it's just a camcorder of a tv by the look of it, qualities fine but a screen in a screen so small. all i've seen is that it is of an unholy degree of greatness, rub it in if it's the subject eh  but yeah, rather fiending to see a good copy of it, sounds like a bit of a riot. Get a good bit of hash oil keif and bud on the go before sitting down in that theater and bam, add that to the bucket list


----------



## Los Muertos (Jun 21, 2011)

I like punk so I'm used to getting shit for my musical tastes.


----------



## shark pills (Jun 21, 2011)

Fucking Niggers pelting pebbles against space for me.


----------



## The Byronic Man (Jun 21, 2011)

I think music is an extension of the human soul. Whether it be some rap group, a killer fuckin thrash band (SLAYER!!! \m/), slow and soulful jazz, or even some hick-sounding country tune. It just depends on what tunes speak to your core. With me, it's heavy-ass metal and rock. And country music, to me, sounds even worse than nails on chalkboard, so I just don't listen to it. End of story. Just like if you don't like my tunes, I'm not gonna turn into a dick about it and tell you your taste in music is shitty.


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 21, 2011)

Everyone has their opinion on music, I've been called a faggot a couple of times for listening to some indie music. Fuck those people lol whos not grown up enough to not fight about something as stupid as music


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 23, 2011)

I listen to all sorts from Garth Books, Creedence, Rammstien, ICP, Q-Strange, Wu-Tang, Tim McGraw, Lamb of God, Seasick Steve, Frank Sinatra, Bing Crosby, Roy Orbison, Lionel Richie... All sorts of music... It makes no difference it all depends on what I'm in the mood for...


----------



## bicycleday (Jun 23, 2011)

Music these days is totally different, it's not so much about hard work and struggling on the way up, touring night in night out to get noticed and get that record deal. Youtube and social media has made most commercial music about that one hit that dominates Itunes or whatever for a while then fades into very distant memory. It's more about crappy, catchy singles and not about full albums anymore.

Maybe I am stuck in the 80s/90s IDK!

My tastes range from eminem to johnny cash, metallica to janis joplin, slipknot to sinatra, very freaking weird collection, but pop/one hit wonders/techno/dance... NAH


----------



## Jeffdt1966 (Jun 23, 2011)

ahhh gotta love the trailer park boyz !!!! I also listen to all kindsa shit .... been listening to a lot of acoustic stuff lately ... I play guitar and have a tendancy to listen to what ever I'm into learning at the time and Iv'e been an acoustic kick lately ... ie by all kindsa shit I really mean anything but counrty and gansta rap .....


----------



## bicycleday (Jun 23, 2011)

Jeffdt1966 said:


> ahhh gotta love the trailer park boyz !!!!


HAHAHA



Jeffdt1966 said:


> been listening to a lot of acoustic stuff lately ... I play guitar and have a tendancy to listen to what ever I'm into learning at the time and Iv'e been an acoustic kick lately


Acoustic is amazing, been on a bit of buzz of that myself lately

Like this song for instance, All Within My Hands from St Anger was rubbish as was most of that album IMO, but arranged acoustically like this is amazing

One another note I am pretty baked and a lil philosophical

[video=youtube;yqkxDgCIsOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqkxDgCIsOw[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 28, 2011)

Music itself is perhaps the most universal language besides math, far more diverse though,it conveys understanding yet baffles the untrained ear or the closed mind.No matter what a person listens to,it is in my opinion a link to other states of mind or perspectives.It provokes new ways of thinking new thought patterns it all depends on the listener.
Personaly Metal and classical are my fav.Yet i will listen to anything and find perspective in it, especialy when it is well composed music.


----------



## heir proctor (Jul 15, 2011)

The whole idea that music is subjective is in itself subjective. Taste may be subjective, but quality and competence are objectively objective. Taste in music can say a lot about a person's personality and intelligence despite what you may want to believe.


----------



## Gary Busey (Jul 15, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Anyone heard any of Matt and Trey's new musical? Touch to innaprpriate to send my dear mother but fuck if some of the lyrics don't have me gaggin for air





Carne Seca said:


> You mean the Book of Mormon musical? I hear it's brilliant. The Mormons aren't too thrilled with it but.. oh well. Can't please everyone.


I now have an excuse to go to New York.

[video=youtube;tggtPHDmrR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tggtPHDmrR8&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## ford442 (Jul 16, 2011)

WOW! Thanks for the sneak peek of Mormon! Now I have to try and pirate the rest.. 
I make my own music so that I have something to listen to that is what I want to hear..  
I have written over 100 songs now..


----------



## panhead (Jul 16, 2011)

Music is a huge part of my life,so much that we've built a dedicated audiophile/studio quality listening room in our home & invested heavily in a top of the line Mcintosh high powered quad system,the room doubles as our smoking lounge.

I spend between 4 to 12 hours a day in casual listening with a few hours a week in critical listening.

My tastes are mainly modern jazz,fusion jazz & modern classical,i grew up in the 60's & was fortunate enough to see all the great monster groups from the 60's & 70's in person so i still have a fondness for music of that era but i strongly prefer music that requires extreme technical proficiency.

For me most mainstream music has no soul,no real value other than quick entertainment,for me music is supposed to spark emotion & stir the soul,make one reflect as well as rejoice,the one & only current "bands" i have any respect for are the Dave Mathews band,those guys write some seriously beautiful music.

The other current band is Zappa plays Zappa,Dweezil Zappa put together a band of young musicians with extreme technical skill,its awe inspiring to watch those kids go from playing a Zappa classic like Dirty Love & go directly into Brahms ,Bach or a Behtoven symphony peice.

For me modern music has done serious damage to what being a musician is all about,its not based on creative writing,skilled musicianship or vocal ability anymore,music has become all about image vs skill.

Rapp music has done serious damage to an entire generations ability to scrutinize what they are listening to ( critical listening),most rap stars cant read or write music or even play a musical instrument at much more than beginner levels at best,its became all about tough guy ghetto thug image & foul tough language that the public wants to hear & no account for the lack of musical content within the music.

If we are being literal most rapp does not fit the definition of music,most rapp is spoken word not music in the standard sense of definition.

To each his own though,if you enjoy rapp & it makes you happy hearing it than it has done its job,i just dont want to be forced to hear others droning 2-4 beat rumbeling the trunk lid from bass at serious levels of distortion,this alone is what makes non rap fans disrespect the genre,most who listen have no respect for others right to relaxation.


----------



## ford442 (Jul 16, 2011)

heh.. ya - if your music has to have its bass amplified +115db to be entertaining then something is wrong...


----------



## panhead (Jul 16, 2011)

ford442 said:


> heh.. ya - if your music has to have its bass amplified +115db to be entertaining then something is wrong...


I hear ya there,i have neighbors 2 doors down who spoil the livin shit out of their punk son,i hate that kid, 91 lbs soaking wet,pants around his ankles,hat on all sideways with a jersey that would fit a pro ball player,trying his hardest to put a hard ghetto look on his dumb face,all the while growing up deep in the burbs.

This kids 17 yrs old,has a lexus with a bunch of subs in the trunk,he blasts that bs with the trunk vibrating so hard i think the trunks gonna pop open,he drives up & down the street every day & night blasting gangster rap & lookin hard,i try to spray him with the hose when im watering the lawn.

One day i broke out my db meter & took a reading from my porch while he was washing his car with all doors & the trunk wide open,it came up at 91 db which is screaming loud,the next morning when i left for work at 4 am i rode the panhead to work,its got 2" shot gun drags for exhaust,i let it idle right in their driveway until every light in the house came on,that old bike had their windows rattling & car alarms going off,when they all came flying out i told them i'd see them after work & split.

I went back that evening & explained to the father just how miserable his son makes the entire neighborhood with that loud ass crap & that he could expect the harley davidson wake up call every morning unless it stopped,that was the last time we ever spoke but the street is quiet again,the little shit rolls out now with the stereo off cause he knows he'll be paid back.

I just dont remember any other generation having so little respect for their own neighbors to where they blast them out every time they come or go,my sons never acted like that when they lived at home & if they did i woulda put an instant stop to it.

Rapp wouldnt be so bad if everybody didnt have it rammed down their throats everywhere they went,even at home chillin out,thats why i despise rap,because of how it makes people act.


----------



## Gary Busey (Jul 16, 2011)

I wanna see if I can't find a video I can download of the entire play, I've heard all the songs, and it is something definitely worth seeing, at least on video.

[video=youtube;1Kq7RwI91UU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Kq7RwI91UU&feature=related[/video]



ford442 said:


> WOW! Thanks for the sneak peek of Mormon! Now I have to try and pirate the rest..
> I make my own music so that I have something to listen to that is what I want to hear..
> I have written over 100 songs now..


----------



## VER D (Jul 20, 2011)

as far as music goes its all good as longest it dont kill my high


----------



## ericpasino (Jul 22, 2011)

It should be like this. I think music is an extension of the human soul. Whether it be some music group, a killer thrash band slow and soulful jazz, or even some hick-sounding tune. I like it very much.


----------



## beardo (Jul 23, 2011)

Music needs to be banned.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jul 23, 2011)

Art is preferential. Some people prefer the colour blue to red, meat to vegan cuisine, shorts to pants, etc., etc.

I knew a kid that believed you shouldn't listen to a certain type of music unless you dress that way. Didn't hang w/ him too long. lol but lots of people, execpt the considerate and respectful, judge others for their differences and music is no different. 


And then theres usually the people that say they don't judge and then end up doing it the most.. like this guy lol


> My stance on music is that most of it is crap. That crap sells and that crap isn't going anywhere. It's here to stay and nobody can do a thing about it.
> 
> I don't judge a person by what music they listen to but it might determine how often I visit. Most of the time, I would just rather have silence. When Eminem leads in CD sales for the year, I'll take the silence any day of the week



I realized the other day that pretty much ALL of my music, excluding some instrumental electronic dub and whatnot, has messages of either raising awareness to issues that need to be talked about, present solutions to problems, or critically criticize something. Not just sayin' it's shit; And that's that. but go further and say why it is that way... from their perspective.

But you cant say that for people who listen to mainstream, which i do think is basic, because the people who listen to that "crap" as you would put it AREN'T musicians and for the most part cannot/dont want to grasp technical and complicated beats/compositions. And besides if you can make a massive chart topping song using simplicity, congrats. job well done. now for the opposite to happen...


----------

